# Playbook



## tkirane (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone hear of any plans to pry Android to this with its recent price decrease?

Just curious, in the market for a cheaper tablet. Android would run great on this.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I doubt it since BB is working on their android run time deal to install android apps. I have the beta release on mine and it works pretty damn well, as well as there's quite a few apps converted already and anyone can sign up for the tools to convert their own apps, which i have and works really well and is very simple.


----------



## ijeff (Nov 25, 2011)

tbot said:


> I doubt it since BB is working on their android run time deal to install android apps. I have the beta release on mine and it works pretty damn well, as well as there's quite a few apps converted already and anyone can sign up for the tools to convert their own apps, which i have and works really well and is very simple.


Have you run into any issues converting any apps? What about Angry Birds?


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

there's a couple apps that don't work...but for the most part its straight forward. Angry birds I'm pretty sure works fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

